# Quiero hacer esto en una GAL con Wincupl



## Vichente (Jun 2, 2007)

Hola gente del foro, me surgió la siguiente duda con el Wincupl y me gustaría saber como se hace. Lo quiero si es posible es hacer a grandes rasgos es esto.

Condicion 1
- si cumple condicion hace una serie de operaciones con las entradas y el resultado lo coloca  a las salidas

- si no cumple condicion hace otra serie de operaciones con las entradas y el resultado lo coloca a las salidas

Condicion 2

- si cumple condicion hace una serie de operaciones con las entradas y el resultado lo coloca  a las salidas

- si no cumple condicion hace otra serie de operaciones con las entradas y el resultado lo coloca a las salidas

y asi sucesivamente, es decir me gustaria que me digan cuales son las funciones (IF, CONDITION, etc) que debo usar y estaría bueno si me dan un pequeño ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 7, 2008)

primero que nada necesito saber que vas ha implementar para que pueda hayudarte con la sentencia.... es decir si es un diseño combinacional o secuencial?


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 29, 2009)

Diseñas primero lo que quieras que haga el circuito logico que seria de 2 entradas y decides cuantas salidas quieres
ejemplo
AB    sa sb sc
00-->1  0  1
01-->0  0  1
10-->1  1  1
11-->0  1  0

encuentras las ecuaciones de salida de cada una
sa=!B
sb=A
sc=!A+!*B

aqui te dejo el link para el uso del wincupl 

http://electronicacorpostar.blogspot.com/2009/01/implementacin-de-las-compuertas-lgicas.html
*


----------

